# Farmtrac 360tdc crankcase issue



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

I just bought this tractor and found it has an issue that has the best of me. The engine after a half tank of diesel went on a runnaway trip and had to be choked to stop. I'm a gunsmith, not a mechanic but I gave repairing it a go. I went ahead and pulled off the fuel pump and injectors and got them rebuilt. I had the head machined, put all new gaskets on, re-adhusted the valves and put her back together. It fired up and worked great thru another half a tank of fuel. It ran away again. This time I found the crank case was over flowing with burnt oil. Way overflowing. The crank had mixed with diesel. 
I assumed it was leaking from the injector pump. Took it and the injectors back out and had them checked by the folks that rebuilt it. They said it was all dirty and stuck open. A 400.00 cleaning and I put them back on. This time I changed all the fuel lines, took the tank off the tractor and cleaned it. Totally clean system. Started her back up, got half a tank of fuel into it and the crank was full of oil/diesel mix again.
What do I need to look at next. I need some guidance.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Does it have a lift pump and if it does, did you replace that. I'm not familiar with a Farmtrac but I do know that lift pumps on Kubota diesels have a bad habit of the rubber gasket that separates the pump from the crankcase failing and dumping diesel into the crankcase. I've had to replace both of mine on my 2 Kubota's. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't believe so. The fuel goes from the filter to a low pressure pump straight to the hi-pressure fuel pump straight to the injectors. The fuel pump sits on a cam system that times the fuel thru the pump to the injectors.. It's timed by the size of the gasket it sits on. It is seated over the engine crank. Thats why I assumed it to be a leak in the injector pump. That doesnt 't seem to be the case now. That was the first thing I trouble shot. now I'm in need of the next thing to look at. Yours is a good call. Thank you


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

How mine goes actually. From the fuel tank to what I term the 'lift pump; which is a low pressure pump driven mechanically off the camshaft (in my case) to the injector pump which raises the pressure way up and feeds the injector pintles with fuel. The molded rubber (neoprene I think), gasket failed on both and allowed the pumps to pump fuel into the crankcases.

Other than the injection pump leaking or a failed injector, it's the only way fuel can get into the crankcase.

I'm sure you know that fuel dilution in the crankcase is hard on the bearings.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will have either a mechanical fuel pump or an electric fuel pump, most tractors have mechanical, I have attached a drawing explaining a mechanical fuel pump, have a look at the diaphragm marking,(just below center on the RH side of drawing) this is usually neoprene and over the years of being worked up and down, the diaphragm will fracture and then let fuel into the crankcase, this will be your problem, shame you didn't ask the question before you replaced/repaired the injection system.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

FredM said:


> You will have either a mechanical fuel pump or an electric fuel pump, most tractors have mechanical, I have attached a drawing explaining a mechanical fuel pump, have a look at the diaphragm marking,(just below center on the RH side of drawing) this is usually neoprene and over the years of being worked up and down, the diaphragm will fracture and then let fuel into the crankcase, this will be your problem, shame you didn't ask the question before you replaced/repaired the injection system.
> View attachment 72045


I had the hi pressure fuel pump rebuilt and after the second time sent back and checked. could they have missed it in the rebuild.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

This is a diagram of my fuel pump. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That is your injection pump, and that may be the only pump you have. 

What the guys are telling you is that there is possibly a small fuel lift pump (mechanical or electrical) between the tank and fuel filter. If so, and if it's mechanical drive, there is a diaphragm in it that can leak diesel into the engine.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

BigT said:


> That is your injection pump, and that may be the only pump you have.
> 
> What the guys are telling you is that there is possibly a small fuel lift pump (mechanical or electrical) between the tank and fuel filter. If so, and if it's mechanical drive, there is a diaphragm in it that can leak diesel into the engine.


There is an electric pump after the filter that feeds the high pressure pump. It just attaches to the body of the engine with two nuts. It has no access to the crank. But I will take it off again to make sure I’m right. I hope your right. That would be an easy fix.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

JimmieP said:


> There is an electric pump after the filter that feeds the high pressure pump.  It just attaches to the body of the engine with two nuts. It has no access to the crank. But I will take it off again to make sure I’m right. I hope your right. That would be an easy fix.









The round silver object i over the filter is the fuel pump. It just sits in the lines and is electric


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

OK, that wont be leaking fuel into the sump then, you need a comment from pump guy, he's the man.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

FredM said:


> OK, that wont be leaking fuel into the sump then, you need a comment from pump guy, he's the man.


Got another thought. My intake hose I noticed is extremely soft and about half flat. It gets replaced today. If it sucked itself flat when the engine gets warm and restricts airflow. Could that cause the engine to pull way to much fuel and flood the crank. Just a thought


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No because any fuel that is going in the motor has to be through the injectors.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Could it be hydraulic fluid going into the crankcase?? Or coolant?? Or possibly power steering fluid??

Some injection pumps are lubricated by engine oil. Don't know about yours. Possibly it's your injection pump leaking diesel into the oil???


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s possible it’s coming from the pump..
If u have access to an air compressor u can troubleshoot it..
Remove the injection pump..& cap it off.. I’m sure your pump came back w cap plugs on the delivery valve holders..
Now take a hose from your air compressor and attach it to the pump inlet..
Set the pressure to 10 psi and dunk the bottom half into a bucket of water..
If it’s leaking fuel, it’ll leak air..look for bubbles..A LOT OF BUBBLES..


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 10, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> It’s possible it’s coming from the pump..
> If u have access to an air compressor u can troubleshoot it..
> Remove the injection pump..& cap it off.. I’m sure your pump came back w cap plugs on the delivery valve holders..
> Now take a hose from your air compressor and attach it to the pump inlet..
> ...


Thank you. I’ll give that a try. Where at in sunny SC. I’m a master gunsmith in sunny SC. Tigerville to be exact.


----------

